# Body Butter Separation?



## requisiterose (Jun 21, 2013)

I recently tried out a new body butter recipe. The ratio is:
60% Water
3% Humectant
12% Liquid Oil
15% Solid Butter
3% Thickener
7% Emulsifier
1% Preservative

I've never had a batch of lotion separate on me, and since body butter is basically the same with a different ratio, I decided to try it out.

After a day, it separated. I was frustrated. I always used Emulsifying Wax NF, but decided to try the Crafter's Choice Emulsifying Wax- Soft and Silky. Could this e-wax be the problem or is my ratio off?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 22, 2013)

If you made this like a cream weight rather than a lotion, then you didn't use enough of it. The Directions tab on WSP's site says for creams, use it at 10-15%, lotions from 3-5%.


----------



## requisiterose (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow.. I feel really stupid. I should have checked that in the first place. That explains everything, haha. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------

